# To Scout or not to Scout.



## Jolly Roger

I started shooting slingshots just a few months ago. I started with an Alley Cat, bought a Kit Fox from A+, then progressed to a Bill Hayes Tach Hammer. I bought a Simple Shot Hammer and Poly Plinker. I like them all and shoot each of them well for a beginner. I really don't care much for the Simple Shot Bean Flipper. I bought two SPS from Jim Harris and they are really sweet shooters and great to look at. Even started shooting a couple of eBay PFS with some success.

I joined the forums after reading all the while getting tired of having to click off the pop up box telling me that I need to join....so after a couple of months I joined.

Reading all the raving Scout reviews, I figured I must be missing something since so many strongly believe that no other slingshot made compares with the Scout. I made a call and explained to Andy who took my call that I wanted to buy a Scout with the Flip Clips since I'm having some trouble keeping my bands tied on with wrap and tuck. He told me that what I needed was to learn how to properly tie bands on. I refrained from being sarcastic and asking him why does Simple Shot sell the Occularis Plugs and Flip Clips if tying on bands is so important...but I simply thanked him and decided I'd go online and order a batch of Flip Clips allowing me to put them on a couple of the slingshots in my war bag.

Next, I ordered the two slingshots that Bill Hayes offers with a no tie attachment method. The Side Shooter and the Ranger Tac. Got them in the mail a couple of days ago and at first neither of them felt right in my hand....but with continued shooting something clicked and I'm shooting both of them more accurately than I've been shooting for the past couple of months.

My next project is to make or find someone to make a Scout Hybrid with Flip Clips. I'll take Andy's advice and learn to tie bands correctly while crafting my own version of the Scout. I was ready to place an order for a Scout but Andy talked me out of it. I'm glad he did. Now I can get my hands busy making a Scout....maybe call it the Kit Carson. Stopped by the local Mom and Pop Hardware Store this morning and bought a coping saw, sanding disc, etc. I have some Baltic Birch Plywood and Flip Clips. Maybe by the time I get it completed I will figure out how to upload pictures on here. Or one of the vendors will step up and build a Scout Look Alike. Jolly Roger


----------



## treefork

This will help .


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have watched more than a couple dozen you tube videos on band tying. Tried everything. Seems some slingshots

hold bands better than others. The small rubber tubes that come with Pocket Predator slingshots seem to be the most

reliable for me. Also tried rubber bands with success....the black strips from Simple Shot I have trouble getting tight enough

to hold. So why not just go with the slingshots that have no tie band attachments? Is there some real advantage to tying

bands on a slingshot or is it just a holdover from the good old days? Seems kinda like telling a rifle shooter that he is more of

a marksman if he uses iron sights rather than buying a scope.

One other reason I opted out of buying a Scout is that almost without exception those bragging on how great it is all said that

it will have to be cut and filed to fit your individual hand. Hence, I see the advantage of making the Scout rather than buying

one from Simple Shot. If I am going to have to customize it why not just make the whole thing with Flip Clips and never have

to tie on bands.


----------



## treefork

You're welcome .


----------



## mattwalt

Cjw - selling a brand new Scout with clips right at this time - see in the for sale section.


----------



## Ibojoe

Clips and plugs are ok if you trust them. Wrap and tuck is tried and true. Never had one slip


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thank you Mattwalt. The Blue Scout was available. I took it and the Torque. Now I can consider myself a legitimate Forum Member since I own a Scout.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Old dried out tree forks are also tried and true. If you're going for tradition why bother having anything but a natural fork slingshot. Times

are a changing.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Okay....I can now call myself a legit Forum Member. I made my first Forum purchase and meet the qualification of having a Scout, Just

snagged a Blue Gen. 1 Scout and a Torque from the classifieds. Now I can see what all the fuss is about over the must buy Scout. Got both for just a handful of change more than the Scout would have cost me on the SimpleShot website. Well I'm not following Forum protocol in that I am buying the Scout and Torque last instead of first. These two will need to really be something special to compete with:

The Alley Cat and The Beaver

A+ Kit Fox and Big Tube Hunter

Two Jim Harris SPS

Three Stone Spear SPS wannabes

PP Ranger Tac, Side Shooter, Tac Hammer

SimpleShot Hammer and Poly Plinker

Suffolk Punch

A whole bunch of great slingshots from Tripwire on eBay

including a G-10 Sniper and Pro Sniper,

three PFS, Etc.

Two Birtch Plywood slingshots from eBay vendor Biker Mike

One HDPE PFS and two mini bean shooters from Six Sick Sheep on eBay

And a few others. I have not been disappointed with any of them. But do seem to favor the actual wood or G10 over the molded mass

produced models.

Question....is it okay to have the Gen. 1 Scout or do I need to get hold or a Gen. 2 Scout to pass muster?

I think I will make my own Gen. 3 Scout since I will have one to copy and can modify it to suit me.

Jolly Roger


----------



## mattwalt

Thats an awesome collection!!!

Think everyone seems to prefer the original gen1 scout... I may be wrong though.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Interesting that the preference is the Gen. 1 over the Gen. 2 All I could get an answer from SimpleShot was the Gen. 2 is made from new and improved stronger material and the color options are more limited. It is usually just a marketing ploy when sales drop off to come out with the new and improved better gotta have version. I just really despise being one of those gotta jump on the band wagon just to conform to what the crowd is buying. I really do march to the beat of a different drummer. Just like if I want a Scout, I will make it myself and put my personal spin on it to suit me....why not....everyone says you have to cut, rasp, file and sand it anyway because it won't fit any one man's hand.


----------



## mattwalt

Actually Tremoside (Mark Seljan) did an awesome custom using his Scout. Trimmed it down.

I don't have much disposable cash (never had really). My dad when I was young after I asked him for a good knife gave me a leave spring... Kinda been like that ever since. I own a few 'commercial' slings - but at least as many own-made (majority of them shoot well).


----------



## Samurai Samoht

I personally see the scout as a staple for new slingshot enthusiasts to try out, but also one that many (myself included) keep picking up. It checks so many boxes on versatility, and the flip clips make it a breeze to band. Not everyone gets along with it for one reason or another but I haven't had any trouble with it or had the need to modify. Seems to work well with my shooting preferences. Everybody is different though. As far as I know the Scout 1 and 2 are identical apart from a stronger material on Gen 2. Simpleshot just went bigger on safety I think, not because there was anything wrong with Gen 1.

If you end up making your own Scout definitely upload some pics once you figure that out!

Cheers


----------



## brucered

I love my Scout and shoot it often. I started using it OTT and am now enjoying it TTF. The Flip Clips have never failed me.

As for wrap and tuck, I still trust it over ANY method I have seen. It is easy to tie and has never failed.


----------



## Bill Hays

I'll tell you what Jolly Roger.... I'm just going to send you something I think you'll like... Based on what you've bought, what seems to catch your eye, and what has worked best for you already... I think I have a couple ideas what will work for you.


----------



## MDPlinker

Jolly Roger said:


> Old dried out tree forks are also tried and true. If you're going for tradition why bother having anything but a natural fork slingshot. Times
> 
> are a changing.


Well, that sounded a a lot like telling someone over the phone that they should learn to tie bands correctly.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks Bill. Since my Ranger Tac and Side Shooter arrived I have not picked up another slingshot. First time I got a glimpse of thought that I might be able to cut a card and strike a match in the not too distant future. Problem is, not a real problem I suppose, is I can't figure out which of the two I like best or shoot the best with. Love shooting OTT but since watching your video on aiming TTF I've been working on putting that band aiming system into effect. I've watched every one of your videos on You Tube as well as Nathan's and Jorge's and a few hundred others.

Looking forward to your surprise package. I appreciate that Bill.

Hope you can make it to the Second Annual Southwest Slingshot Tournament Oct. 21-22 in Hereford, Arizona. I'm working on figuring how to pull the trip off myself.


----------



## brucered

That is a very generous offer from Bill. I'm looking forward to seeing what you get and how they work out for you!


----------



## truthornothing

I love my Scouts, I own 6 Flipclips are the easiest attachment method to date


----------



## truthornothing

Hey Brucered How you doing friend ? :wave:


----------



## Jolly Roger

I have been searching the net looking for all available no band tie options. I have found that there are more makers addressing this issue and getting in tune with the times. I personally think there will be more people get interested in shooting flat bands instead of those cheap easy to install Chinese loop bands. Gotta love that slide them through the slot and into the hole easy and quick attachment method. I originally stayed away from bands due to having to tie them on. However, I ordered a couple of slingshots only because I liked the appearance of them even if they came with bands and no tube option. I then found that I really like shooting flat bands. Perhaps a lot more than tubes. I've just about quit shooting tubes all together since. Hence, the quest to find no tie options.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Truithornothing: It is worth the few $$$ to try Pocket Predator's no tie band attachment system as well. I bought the Ranger Tac and the Side Shooter because they both offered a no tie attachment method. I did buy 4 sets of Flip Clips and five Occular Attachments from Stone Spear so I can convert several of my slingshots to no tie.


----------



## truthornothing

I have and use both, Bill's are good for wider bands, But flipclips are a tad easier. If the alien clips ever make it to production. I'd love to give those a try


----------



## SlingNerd

Bill Hays said:


> I'll tell you what Jolly Roger.... I'm just going to send you something I think you'll like... Based on what you've bought, what seems to catch your eye, and what has worked best for you already... I think I have a couple ideas what will work for you.


First off..

MASSIVE ENVY

Cool stuff.

But Roger now you gotta give us reviews, my man! Looking forward to them.


----------



## truthornothing

SlingNerd said:


> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what Jolly Roger.... I'm just going to send you something I think you'll like... Based on what you've bought, what seems to catch your eye, and what has worked best for you already... I think I have a couple ideas what will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> First off..
> 
> MASSIVE ENVY
> 
> Cool stuff.
> 
> But Roger now you gotta give us reviews, my man! Looking forward to them.
Click to expand...

Brother, shouldn't you be headed inland instead of perusing the forums? I hope you guys in Florida come out of this unscathed


----------



## SlingNerd

truthornothing said:


> SlingNerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Hays said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you what Jolly Roger.... I'm just going to send you something I think you'll like... Based on what you've bought, what seems to catch your eye, and what has worked best for you already... I think I have a couple ideas what will work for you.
> 
> 
> 
> First off..
> 
> MASSIVE ENVY
> 
> Cool stuff.
> 
> But Roger now you gotta give us reviews, my man! Looking forward to them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brother, shouldn't you be headed inland instead of perusing the forums? I hope you guys in Florida come out of this unscathed
Click to expand...

Scary stuff incoming, no doubt..

I've done as much prepping and moving as I can, and I'm as far from the mandatory evac zones as I can get.

Relying on my slingshooting brothers and sisters to keep me occupied until it's over!


----------



## Ibojoe

Hey Truth! It's been a while since we heard a peep from ya. Good to see you posting!


----------



## truthornothing

Ibojoe said:


> Hey Truth! It's been a while since we heard a peep from ya. Good to see you posting!


It was with a flourish but I am here to stay. I am good to be back.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I figured out how to put flat bands on my Alley Cat by Jack Koehler. I bought this slingshot because it did not have a tie on band option. The aluminum forks only have a hole and slot for looped or pseudo looped tubes. I does come with a set of pseudo tapered flat bands that are about 1/4 wide with little pull strength to them. When I first started out shooting just about three months ago, I wanted nothing to do with flat bands because of the need to tie them on so I bought as my first the Alley Cat that shoots loops. Soon figured out I really don't care for the Chinese loops and began to order a couple of flat band shooters. And developed a liking for flat bands, hence the quest for finding no tie band options.

I was just browsing on eBay and found a set of TBG double loop flat bands. A bit heavy perhaps but I have a couple of sets of TBG doubles and have no problem with them. So, I hit buy now and am looking forward to shooting my Alley Cat as a double flat band slingshot. I'll let you know how that works out.


----------



## VAshooter

I've always thought of the Scout as the Glock of the slingshot world.. You may not like them but they always work and you always know what your going to get.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I'm a tried and true revolver man. With Colt Python and King Cobra being my choice weapons. Might save up for a new Kimber k6s.


----------



## VAshooter

Jolly Roger,

I carried a Smith model 19 pinned and recessed for years. I still have my old Don Hume holster but it won't fit around my waist now days. Revolvers are a reliable tool for protection and a great toy for fun. They cost a lot more than slingshots do though. I've never owned a Kimber but then no one has enough money to buy one of everything. It's easier with slingshots.


----------



## Jolly Roger

VA Shooter: Model 19 and Don Hume holster; sounds like U.S.B.P. Class 117 was issued Rugers so I opted to carry my personal Python. I think I have a Kimber Slingshot Surprise coming soon (aka Bill Hayes). See the post To Scout or not To Scout.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Update: In last night's mail which I got early this morning I received the Gen. 1 Scout (Blue) and Green Torque. Both are nice pieces of work for being mass produced slingshots. Yes the Scout does fit in my hand nicely but only comfortably in wrap around pinch grip. I have a lunch date at the beach Saturday and will do as almost everyone suggests and take it along just in case my date wants to join me plinking. I will get them both banded up after breakfast and put a dozen rounds through each of them. But I know I won't be shooting them much, nor any of the other dozen or so slingshots I have. Why you ask?

Because in the mail box was also a big package from Bill Hayes, And a heavy package as well. Today is 9/12 and on 9/06 Bill posted that he would be sending me something special based on what I have bought and my personal likes. How could he determine that? Well he did it.

Heavy Metal, Light Camouflage Pattern, Braided Matching Lanyard, Flat Bands, TTF setup with optional OTF, Bills No Tie Clips. Even neater is that the top side band attachment clip has a rifle/pistol like V sight and he has already drawn the line on the top band for sighting. Included was a hand written note how to aim and strike matches. A box of 250 Strike Anywhere Matches, A Deck of Cards, a Wire Hanging Match Holder and about 100 rounds of 1/2 Steel Ball Bearings.

The forks are very much similar to the design of the Scout but the forks and handle/grip are wrap around pinch grip only. Which happens to appear to be made to order to my hand. He actually pulled it off. My quest for the perfect slingshot (for me) is over. I don't need to buy anything else. I am really glad I jumped on that opportunity to get the Scout and Torque (whoops, glad I caught that I hit the D and would have ended up typing Dorque). Why am I glad I got those two? Now I can say there is something out there that really is my one and only go to carry everywhere slingshot. I like the fact that this is a man sized shooter and certainly does not give the appearance of being just another toy.

The back side of the forks are slowly rounded into a grip/hand protector similar to the Rambone and Tac Hammer with the grip being a hammer appearing grip very similar to the Tac Hammer but shorter making it just the right length for the pinch grip.

I would gladly trade every slingshot I have for this one. My brother has suggested that I make a display rack to hang on the wall for my slingshots. I have not done that since I shoot them all.....But I think that this New Special Slingshot from Bill Hayes is a game changer. I shot a Colt Python and carried it as my duty weapon on the B.P. Once I got that Python I became a one gun man. My others just sat around to shoot a couple times a year. I've shot that Python over the past 40 years until it now needs to go back to the factory for rebuilding. I have since bought a Colt King Cobra as my replacement until I can afford the rebuild on the Python.

This slingshot from Bill is my Python Slingshot. I'm going out in about 30 min. to shoot it before sending Bill a well deserved THANK YOU note. I can't even imagine what I could send him in a package that would be equal to this slingshot.

Thanks Bill for making my year. I've been asked "Did you make that" in reference to some of my other slingshots. That will not be happening with The Python.

Jolly


----------



## truthornothing

Jolly Roger said:


> Update: In last night's mail which I got early this morning I received the Gen. 1 Scout (Blue) and Green Torque. Both are nice pieces of work for being mass produced slingshots. Yes the Scout does fit in my hand nicely but only comfortably in wrap around pinch grip. I have a lunch date at the beach Saturday and will do as almost everyone suggests and take it along just in case my date wants to join me plinking. I will get them both banded up after breakfast and put a dozen rounds through each of them. But I know I won't be shooting them much, nor any of the other doaen or so slingshots I have. Why you ask?
> 
> Because in the mail box was also a big package from Bill Hayes, And a heavy package as well. Today is 9/12 and on 9/06 Bill posted that he would be sending me something special based on what I have bought and my personal likes. How could he determine that? Well he did it.
> 
> Heavy Metal, Light Camouflage Pattern, Braided Matching Lanyard, Flat Bands, TTF setup with optional OTF, Bills No Tie Clips. Even neater is that the top side band attachment has a rifle/pistol like V sight and he has already drawn the line on the top band for sighting. Included was a hand written note how to aim and strike matches. A box of 250 Strike Anywhere Matches, A Deck of Cards, and a Wire Hanging Match Holder and about 100 rounds of 1/2 Steel Ball Bearings.
> 
> The forks are very much similar to the design of the Scout but the forks and handle/grip are wrap around pinch grip only. Which happens to appear to be made to order to my hand. He actually pulled it off. My quest for the perfect slingshot (for me) is over. I don't need to buy anything else. I am really glad I jumped on that opportunity to get the Scout and Torque (whoops, glad I caught that I hit the D and would have ended up typing Dorque). Why am I glad I got those two? Now I can say there is something out there that really is my one and only go to carry everywhere slingshot. I like the fact that this is a man sized shooter and certainly does not give the appearance of being just another toy.
> 
> The back side of the forks are slowly rounded into a grip/hand protector similar to the Rambone and Tac Hammer with the grip being a hammer appearing grip very similar to the Tac Hammer but shorter making it just the right length for the pinch grip.
> 
> I would gladly trade every slingshot I have for this one. My brother has suggested that I make a display rack to hang on the wall for my slingshots. I have not done that since I shoot them all.....But I think that this New Special Slingshot from Bill Hayes is a game changer. I shot a Colt Python and carried it as my duty weapon on the B.P. Once I got that Python I became a one gun man. My others just set around to shoot a couple times a year. I've shot that Python over the past 40 years until it now needs to go back to the factory for rebuilding. I have since bought a Colt King Cobra as my replacement until I can afford the rebuild on the Python.
> 
> This slingshot from Bill is my Python Slingshot. I'm going out in about 30 min. to shoot it before sending Bill a well deserved THANK YOU note. I can't even imagine what I could send him in a package that would be equal to this slingshot.
> 
> Thanks Bill for making my year. I've been asked "Did you make that" in reference to some of my other slingshots. That will not be happening with The Python.


Pics Please !


----------



## mattwalt

Sounds like the Ergo Ranger - Nice - congrats on it being your goto. And Bill's a great guy!

Send pics...


----------



## brucered

What is the benefit of a Scout vs a Gen2 Scout, besides being discontinued and maybe collectible? Just wondering.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I will be working on posting pictures. Just discovered last night that my lap top has a built in camera.


----------



## treefork

brucered said:


> What is the benefit of a Scout vs a Gen2 Scout, besides being discontinued and maybe collectible? Just wondering.


Bruce

I like the generation One because the the glass filled nylon is easy to sand and modify . You can't even tell after it is done . It's a easy to work as wood . I've never tried to modify the Mod 2 polycarbonite but know a little extra work will be involved to get that finished look . Generation 2 is stronger material but that's not as important for an experienced shooter that never fork hits . Generation Ones' have been broken by fork hits after cutting the tube hole slot . Generation One is great as long as you don't cut the slot for the tube hole .


----------



## Jolly Roger

Brucered; The price was right on the Gen.1 and it is Blue which is not offered Gen.2. I'd have taken a Gen.2 if I got it at a reasonable price. But no need now since I have this beauty from Bill. My slingshot buying days are over.

If you're interested in giving it a look, I'll be open to a trade or cash offer.


----------



## brucered

Thanks for the info @treefork

@Jolly Roger No Thanks, I have Scout Gen2 and love it. I saw the Gen1s when @Cjw put them up and passed. Enjoy your free frames from Bill, it was very generous of him.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Here's hoping I uploaded pictures. Taken on my lap top and directly attached. Best I can do until I become more computer wise.

I will never need another slingshot. This the all encompassing piece of artistic accomplishment. Been putting the ammo through it. No cut cards or matches lit yet but by the time I do, I will have figured out the video thing.

Once again, Thanks Bill

Your biggest fan.

Jolly


----------



## treefork

That's a nice one .


----------



## Bill Hays

Roger, when I read that you're a Colt Python lover... I knew I could help you out.

Some guys like to carry lightweight weapons with thin grips and minimal ergonomics... thinking they'll probably never be in gun battle, so the pistol fitting the shooter is a secondary consideration, carry comfort is most important...

There's also guys who think they _may_ be in a battle but want maximum magazine capacity, with comfort and therefore accuracy not being as important as being able to "spray down" the area.....

And then there's those guys who think that a situation very well could happen and want the best, most comfortable, easy to shoot, most reliable and extremely accurate pistol they can carry... the first shot should count and may be the most important, so a little extra weight and size is not a problem for them.

I pegged you as a member of the third group.... comfort, weight, stability... accuracy... super important to you. It's the same for me too. I would carry a Berreta 92FS in 9mm with high capacity magazines when we did raids for SERT... but on standard duty and patrol, it was a 7 shot titanium framed Taurus Tracker... With the Berreta I could do some pretty good shooting, but with the .357 it was like magic what I could do with it.

These new ergos I'm working on fit that bill pretty darn well... We may not have perfection... yet... but we are working hard to try and achieve it!


----------



## Jolly Roger

Thanks Bill. Several years ago, I had to take my Python apart and clean up the action since it was not working right. That lasted for about two years and now I recognize that this thing has had so many thousands of rounds through it that it needs to go back to the factory. In the mean time I found an old like new Colt King Cobra, Colts replacement to the Python. More of a workhorse version. Got this beauty about a year ago. I still haven't been able to shoot six shots inside a quarter size circle with it like I can with the Python. Maybe I will get there. If I can just put down the slingshots long enough to get in some serious practice with the King Cobra. My slingshot shooting is very similar to shooting the King Cobra. Real close but not close enough to meet my goal of perfect shooting. I'm hitting dead on more now with the Python slingshot but need lots of practice. I'm about ready to open that deck of cards you sent and see how long it will take to cut or at least make a tear in one.

The slingshots have given me something to do and a reason to stay outside more. This Chronic Heart Failure is not nice sometimes. Been doing real great for the past six months then I get hit with this continued episodes of atac and vtac needing to go to UCLA for an evaluation. That grates on a man's mind. Slingshot shooting gives me something to block out all of the negative thoughts and concentrate on something else. Lots of Bible reading and prayer in addition to slingshot shooting helps maintain a positive attitude and sense of purpose.

This gift from you really does give me a sense of shooting my Colt Python again. I carried a SW Model 28 Highway Patrolman and shot the action out of it twice. Rebuilt it myself and finally had to retire it when I found the Python. Traded straight across for a Colt Lawman. Not even close to half the gun the Python is. I had a bad experience with a couple of SW when the double action failed in practice and never trusted a SW again. There is a sense of security in knowing that the forks on this slingshot will never fail and that the bands will never slip lose from the forks.

Sun is up bright and time to get outside. Thanks Bill and Thanks everyone else for your support and encouragement. Means a lot to me. I know you wouldn't be any different up close and face to face.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I guess it is an off day. Not shooting to good this morning. Only hit my 2"x3" leather target twice out of 20 shots. Not normal for me. I can usually hit it at least 50% of the time. Shot at a Cambels soup can sitting on the ground. Couldn't even hit that. But I did hit the hanging target 4 times with a ricochet shot. I might need to start studying up on pool shooting and maybe ricochet shooting is my calling.

Not feeling up to par and couldn't stay out for 100 or so shots. Sweating like a race horse and it is not even 70 outside yet. Heart is working overtime to keep me going I guess. I'll do some inside shooting with my BB shooter with pseudo tapered tubes. I can sit in my recliner and shoot at a 1" leather circle hung in my catch box. Catch box is a three sided red metal shelf I found in a dumpster in back of a shoe store. It was used as a shelf to display shoes on. Turned it upside down and hung a pink towel from a dowel and my target hung on a thread held by a clothes pin. I put a six inch cardboard covered with duct tape front to hold those little red BBs that try to jump out. The red BBs are easy to find when they do bounce out. I started off shooting pinto beans but soon found out I didn't like finding bounced out beans on the carpet. And beans have a tendency to split in half when they go thud on the target. Peas would probably be better. But I bought a jar of 5,000 red BBs at Wal Mart and most likely have a lifetime supply of indoor shooting ammo for my little make believe slingshots.


----------



## Jolly Roger

If you look closely at the pictures above on three of them you can see the sight on the attachment clip. It sticks out past the fork with a V grove to sight in. Backwards from a firearm sight. The line on the center of the band acts as a back sight with the V as the front sight. Takes some getting used to but lines up nicely. Today is not my day as noted above. I'll get some rest and get back in the grove...pun intended.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Bill Haye's video on August 25, 2017. His wife shooting a purple Tarus. Then he

shows The Ranger and little Ranger. Mine is the full size Ranger in camouflage just like the one in this video. Sorry I don't have time to stay around a bit longer but need to get back outside and shoot my Python.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Since 9/12/17 I've been shooting the Aluminum Ranger Bill Sent to me AKA: The Python. It has the PP Pro Clips on it. I've experienced no problems whatsoever with the band attachments. The Pro Clips work grrrreat. I am very pleased with the Pro Clips and how they hold.

This morning I pulled a PP Tac Hammer out of the mail box that I purchased out of the classifieds. It has Pro Clips and it was not banded. I pulled out a set of heavy laytex bands and clipped them on. Very simple process with no learning curve involved. I know that by putting the bands through the buckle once then back through again that they will hold without a doubt. The Pro Clips are metal and they will not break like plastic will.

My quest for finding the perfect flat band attachment method is over.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I cut a card with the Python (the slingshot that Bill sent me mentioned previously in this post). Didn't make it all the way through but close enough for starters. I've got the inspiration and belief that it can be done ... by me that is. I'll attempt to take pictures with my lap top and post it later today.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Met a local newbie on the Forum. I called him last night. He is coming by this afternoon for some plinking. I told him he could leave his wrist rocket home and I would give him a slingshot or two. Maybe I should take the advice from the majority of the Forum members and give him that Blue Gen.1 Scout I got from the classified a couple weeks ago. It isn't something I can get excited about and he may as well have it. Especially since he mentioned that he is wondering about ttf and ott not having to deal with that on the wrist rocket now wondering which he should order in the way of a real slingshot. Probably will give him my Simple Shot Bean Flipper also. I'm not at all attached to it and he can experiment with ttf and ott with it also before buying a real slingshot. He says he already has a leg up from watching Bill's videos on you tube. He has even figured out how to use Bill's ttf sighting/aiming method with his wrist rocket by turning it sideways. The Simple Shot Hammer puts the wrist rocket to shame in my unhumble opinion and is the first slingshot I ordered before I found out about the new designs that don't require wrist support. I hope I can save him some of the mistakes I made and also point him in the direction of getting one or two great shooters without having to collect a dozen or so before finding the one that suits me best.

There are several on Pocket Predator that would serve as the one and only slingshot needed as well as going to Pro Shot for the cast model of the Ranger that I now have and shoot so eagerly. Who knows, he might just fall for the Scout and never need another slingshot.


----------



## VAshooter

Jolly Roger said:


> Met a local newbie on the Forum. I called him last night. He is coming by this afternoon for some plinking. I told him he could leave his wrist rocket home and I would give him a slingshot or two. Maybe I should take the advice from the majority of the Forum members and give him that Blue Gen.1 Scout I got from the classified a couple weeks ago. It isn't something I can get excited about and he may as well have it. Especially since he mentioned that he is wondering about ttf and ott not having to deal with that on the wrist rocket now wondering which he should order in the way of a real slingshot. Probably will give him my Simple Shot Bean Flipper also. I'm not at all attached to it and he can experiment with ttf and ott with it also before buying a real slingshot. He says he already has a leg up from watching Bill's videos on you tube. He has even figured out how to use Bill's ttf sighting/aiming method with his wrist rocket by turning it sideways. The Simple Shot Hammer puts the wrist rocket to shame in my of getting one or two great shooters without having to collect a dozen or so before finding the one that suits me best.
> 
> There are several on Pocket Predator that would serve as the one and only slingshot needed as well as going to Pro Shot for the cast model of the Ranger that I now have and shoot so eagerly. Who knows, he might just fall for the Scout and never need another slingshot.


If people who searched for the perfect slingshot by acquiring one and then another and then another when it caught their eye were banned from this forum it would be empty. Even charging hundreds of dollars for particularly nice shooters does not keep people from buying them. The person who only shoots one and has never owned another does not exist.


----------



## Jolly Roger

VAshooter: A major part of your comment lies in not being able to shoot and try out various slingshots before ordering or buying them. If we had an opportunity to see, hold and shoot before buying the number of slingshots acquired would be greatly diminished. This afternoon one of the new members to the forum who lives near me visited and we shot slingshots and got to know each other. He had a Marksman wrist rocket and was quite satisfied with it. I invited him to shoot any and all of the various slingshots I have accumulated (INCLUDING THE SCOUT). I said pick one and take it home with you. He shot pretty good with the PP Ranger Tac but when he pulled out the Stone Spear DK aluminum he consistently hit the can lid target. I assured him it was not the slingshot that it was him. But he took that one home with him. He began to drool when I pulled out the PP Python. After shooting it a couple of times with the rifle sight and the heft of the frame he said he would go home and order one of the cast aluminum Ranger slingshots tonight.

Of the slingshots that I now have, I could easily pick out 5-6 that I would keep no matter what and gladly part with the others. If I could only keep one, well that is a no brainer. In fact, most of those that I would part with I never would have bought if I had the opportunity to see them, hold them and shoot them before purchasing them. I know from my visits to the gun stores and getting to see up close and hold a gun that I was interested in I saw things about that weapon that made me realize it was not what I wanted. But yes, you are correct, it does seem that slingshots brings out the hoarder in us.


----------



## VAshooter

Jolly Roger,

You hit the nail on the head with your evaluation of the slingshot market. The system works well for the artists who make slingshots but for us consumers life would be great if Bill Hays, Nathan Masters and others opened some retail stores. I don't think the market would support that so we need to find a better way.

How about a section on this forum for us to trade slingshots? There is a lot of trading going on as well as gifting between members anyway and there is a section for selling but a trading area might loosen up the availability of impulse buys some of us might want to try. Us lesser known aficionados don't receive surprise gifts very often.


----------



## brucered

Trades are common in the classified section. But yes, it sure would be nice to be able to hold and examine a frame before buying, in a retail location.

On some other hobby forums, I've seen many items used in a "pass around". Usually they are facilitated by the maker of an item, it's open to certain geographical locations, member restrictions (post count, join date, good standing etc). I'm not sure how or if it would work with Slingshots. I don't think I've ever seen or heard of it happening here.


----------



## VAshooter

brucered,

Thank you for giving us your views on this topic. Jolly Roger and I are fairly new here and don't have the experience on this forum that you have. I was hoping that someone more knowledgeable would comment.


----------



## mattwalt

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/108-want-to-trade-forum/

The trade forum is great. I have been able to get frames for a fraction of the price of new - and getting rid of frames I wasn't using. You can also request if people have. If you're in the States its a lot easier than the rest of us.

I'd think hoarding is a human syndrome. I use maybe a handful of frames - but I do like shooting them all. The ones I keep - but my wife may be a little upset if she knew how many there are... ;-)


----------



## VAshooter

Excuse me, let me get the egg off my face. My only excuse for not knowing the forum already had a trade sub-forum is that I'm new and I haven't looked over the entire forum to see what was available. My bad. I should have known that you guys would have it covered.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Yes trades may be common. However, one does not know how that slingshot being mailed across the country is going to fit their hand before making the trade. Who knows, it just might not fit the hand or shoot as well as the slingshot that was just sent packing to a new home. There is a big difference between trading through the mail and standing face to face and making a trade after each party has had a chance to hold and examine the slingshots being traded and perhaps even taking a couple of shots to get a feel for the slingshot before sealing the deal.

So maybe there isn't really egg on your face VAShooter.


----------



## Cjw

If you don't like a slingshot when you get it trade or sell it. It's not that big a deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered

Cjw said:


> If you don't like a slingshot when you get it trade or sell it. It's not that big a deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to mention, I'm not driving 16-18+hrs to make a trade for a $100 frame. Face to face trades are not the common amongst people in this sport.

As you said, if you don't like what you get, trade it again.


----------



## mattwalt

I've made trades with guys in the States and in Europe. For me its great as I get to swop a frame out I may not be using for one that I might. So far I've been extremely lucky with the trades I have made in the results worked better for me. Also I am able to miss extra import duties etc. that would be added to direct purchases - so its an extra score (being ex-states based).

I currently have a small selection of frames I actually use regularly, so have been giving unused ones away (to newbs) or trading out frames for ones that fill a potential gaps.


----------



## Cjw

Jolly Roger said:


> Met a local newbie on the Forum. I called him last night. He is coming by this afternoon for some plinking. I told him he could leave his wrist rocket home and I would give him a slingshot or two. Maybe I should take the advice from the majority of the Forum members and give him that Blue Gen.1 Scout I got from the classified a couple weeks ago. It isn't something I can get excited about and he may as well have it. Especially since he mentioned that he is wondering about ttf and ott not having to deal with that on the wrist rocket now wondering which he should order in the way of a real slingshot. Probably will give him my Simple Shot Bean Flipper also. I'm not at all attached to it and he can experiment with ttf and ott with it also before buying a real slingshot. He says he already has a leg up from watching Bill's videos on you tube. He has even figured out how to use Bill's ttf sighting/aiming method with his wrist rocket by turning it sideways. The Simple Shot Hammer puts the wrist rocket to shame in my unhumble opinion and is the first slingshot I ordered before I found out about the new designs that don't require wrist support. I hope I can save him some of the mistakes I made and also point him in the direction of getting one or two great shooters without having to collect a dozen or so before finding the one that suits me best.
> 
> There are several on Pocket Predator that would serve as the one and only slingshot needed as well as going to Pro Shot for the cast model of the Ranger that I now have and shoot so eagerly. Who knows, he might just fall for the Scout and never need another slingshot.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Actually seeing BH suddenly offers an expansion plug option. Pro clips may work on a scout frame (even with the rivnuts) - anyone tried?


----------



## Samurai Samoht

mattwalt said:


> Actually seeing BH suddenly offers an expansion plug option. Pro clips may work on a scout frame (even with the rivnuts) - anyone tried?


I tried it yesterday after the question came up in another thread. Here are photos of OTT and TTF orientation of the Pro Clips on the Scout. Seems like it might work ok for TTF but I haven't attached any bands to it. I think I would want a longer thumb screw than the one that came with this set of clips though.


----------



## SlingNerd

Getting back to the original post -

The answer is very simply "Yes."

Scout.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Well this one popped up again in the popular topics so I read all four pages again. Interesting to read back at the various comments and reflect on then and now thoughts. Well as an update; I did continue to buy or trade for quite a few more slingshots and experiment with various frames. Even had my own Big Iron made out of 1/4" flat steel which has become one of my top three favorite slingshots.

Number one on my list however has continued to be the cast aluminum ergo Ranger from Bill Hays. I've been shooting it exclusively Monday through Friday and reserving Saturday and Sunday for shooting anything I chose. The molded Scorpion and HTS have both wiggled their way unto my list of favorites but the cast Ranger aka Python remains at the top of the list and I see no reason for that to change.

Just a couple of weeks ago, I bought a PP Pocket Ranger (cast aluminum from Pro Shot) and it is a close contender with the big Ranger. It is one I can carry in my pants pocket and hardly ever know it is there. Has enough weight and thickness to fill up my hand and shoots just like the bigger frame.

Yes, back to Scout or not to Scout; I can do without the Scout but as noted in several posts, I did enjoy stress testing the Scout Clone sold on eBay for a fraction of the costs. But in no way does it compare with the PP cast aluminum Ranger or Pocket Ranger. If I could only have one slingshot it would be those two.


----------



## skropi

Me and the Scout also didn't get along too well. It was just not very comfy for me, I came to prefer a fork width of 8.5cm or maybe narrower, and I also don't like the curvy fork tips, I much prefer flat ones. 
Still, I can see why some people like it, all a matter of preference really.


----------



## Ordo

Jesus! This To Scout or not to Scout thread seems meant to trash the Scout.

Which, by the way, is a great, super versatile, well made, all around slingshot.


----------



## skropi

Ordo said:


> Jesus! This To Scout or not to Scout thread seems meant to trash the Scout.
> Which, by the way, is a great, super versatile, well made, all around slingshot.


I didn't bash it, I just stated my preference


----------



## Ordo

Of course I was not thinking on you, skropi.


----------



## ForkLess

Jolly Roger said:


> Okay....I can now call myself a legit Forum Member. I made my first Forum purchase and meet the qualification of having a Scout, Just
> snagged a Blue Gen. 1 Scout and a Torque from the classifieds. Now I can see what all the fuss is about over the must buy Scout. Got both for just a handful of change more than the Scout would have cost me on the SimpleShot website. Well I'm not following Forum protocol in that I am buying the Scout and Torque last instead of first. These two will need to really be something special to compete with:
> 
> The Alley Cat and The Beaver
> A+ Kit Fox and Big Tube Hunter
> Two Jim Harris SPS
> Three Stone Spear SPS wannabes
> PP Ranger Tac, Side Shooter, Tac Hammer
> SimpleShot Hammer and Poly Plinker
> Suffolk Punch
> A whole bunch of great slingshots from Tripwire on eBay
> including a G-10 Sniper and Pro Sniper,
> three PFS, Etc.
> Two Birtch Plywood slingshots from eBay vendor Biker Mike
> One HDPE PFS and two mini bean shooters from Six Sick Sheep on eBay
> 
> And a few others. I have not been disappointed with any of them. But do seem to favor the actual wood or G10 over the molded mass
> produced models.
> 
> Question....is it okay to have the Gen. 1 Scout or do I need to get hold or a Gen. 2 Scout to pass muster?
> I think I will make my own Gen. 3 Scout since I will have one to copy and can modify it to suit me.
> 
> Jolly Roger


 That's to many slingshots! You may have a problem...


----------

